# Lazy Sunday



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

I hope your Sunday is relaxing as ours. Nothing like a quiet day to catch up on tv shows. My new favorite Downton Abbey!


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Definitely slowing down 
Cutting back on her activity now she's five weeks gone. 
I'm taking pictures daily now to keep a record of her growth.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

I definitely think Ruby got the lazy Sunday memo.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

lilyloo said:


> I definitely think Ruby got the lazy Sunday memo.


Very cute. I got to ask- how do you keep the beautiful light carpet clean with your Ruby? I would have a panic attack that is why I have mostly all tile and dark carpet.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

RubyRoo said:


> lilyloo said:
> 
> 
> > I definitely think Ruby got the lazy Sunday memo.
> ...


We only have carpet upstairs. Our downstairs, where she spends 90% of her time, is all tile and wood. We have a baby gate at the bottom of our stairs, so Ruby is only allowed to go up when she's supervised. It's working out well so far! We clean up any stains (vomit, pee or poo, but that doesn't really happen anymore now that she's potty trained) immediately.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Ruby is living the good life!!!

We have a similar set up -- wood and tile in most of the house, pup is allowed in carpeted areas only when supervised.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Miles curled up in bed after accompanying me to my trail race this morning. We have white carpet upstairs too. When miles was a puppy he wasn't allowed unsupervised but now he can be up there without us. We keep our bedrooms shut when we are not home. No problems keeping it clean. We don't wear shoes in house which I think helps.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

RubyRoo - & on the 7th God rests - till he got a V - after church - PIKE gets to run the REST of the day LOL !!!!!!!!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Three hours off leash Sunday afternoon  and back to work until 11 PM. Otherwise, we look bored...


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Ha! - I should correct my original post. In the world of the V, there is no such thing as a lazy day. That lasted about 2 hours before Ruby was bouncing off the walls again 

It was lazy for the cats....but that is everyday for them.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

That's exactly what I thought when I read the original post ;D


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

datacan said:


> That's exactly what I thought when I read the original post ;D


Life would be too easy if we all had to most beautiful dog in the world that just lays around all day ;D


----------

